# User or Custom Folders



## bcwaller (Nov 6, 2007)

When you have a bunch of programs and a hours of viewers, it would be nice to be able to store shows in folders. For example, there could be folders for "mom", "dad", "sister", and "brother" and that way each person could see their own shows more easily.

Others might want to use the folders to organize shows by type. One could have folders for family shows, reality, sci-fi, action, sports, etc. This makes it easy to choose a show to watch. In the mood for action? Want to watch Bionic Woman, Lost, or Burn Notice? Need to find something for the hour of TV the kids get before bed? Let them choose anything from the family folder.


----------



## ChickenCheese (Sep 8, 2003)

I would love to have the ability to customize a folder. I have a bunch of kids' movies that I'd like to put in their own folder.


----------



## tom.b (Feb 2, 2008)

bcwaller said:


> When you have a bunch of programs and a hours of viewers, it would be nice to be able to store shows in folders.


As a very recent ReplayTV transplant I whole-heartedly agree! It's the only complaint I have with my new S3 HD as of yet.


----------



## nerdvernacular (Apr 1, 2008)

I miss this as well from my old replay. It's nice to be able to sift through everything much faster. Also, it might be nice to offer the ability to password protect folders, so parents can keep stuff from their children.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

My biggest complain is how slow the interface is, for a brand new machine. The other is the guide updates happen , while looking at the guide. I would think the machine should be programmed to update at least the next 2 hours ahead of time.


----------



## Scopeman (Oct 22, 2002)

ChickenCheese said:


> I would love to have the ability to customize a folder. I have a bunch of kids' movies that I'd like to put in their own folder.


In a different thread I posted a poor-man work around to ChickenCheese's request:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=404888

I is not 100% the same thing as "User or Custom Folders" - there is clearly a better way to make it work than my short cut.

But the shortcut is the best way I have found to approximate that feature.


----------



## DaJoos (Dec 31, 2002)

To be honest I'm just posting this note so that this thread will get bumped and thus add my vote for this suggestion - Tivo powers please take note!

I absolutely love my Tivo except for two things - the ads and the lack of User folders. I don't see the ads going away, but the User folders thing can't be *that* hard to do (I'm a developer) - please give it a try.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Although not a perfect solution, you can record anything you want and have it stored in a custom folder name...._using wishlists_.

In another thread, I mentioned how you might have a "Daily News" folder with different daily news programs, each set to record daily and keep only the latest episode. For that, you would setup something like this:



















The three programs above will be recorded and organized into a "Daily News" folder.

Note the full program names are unnecessary; I just used them to make it clear to everyone what they were.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

I agree with everyone user-controlled ntive folder support on the TiVo would be a great feature, and it is one of the more commonly requested ones. There is another partial work-around, however. One can download one's recordings to a PC and arrange the recordings there however one likes, then use a utility like Galleon or pyTivo to serve the content back to the TiVo.


----------

